# 1/18 off-road racing!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok guys, I've got my part done! And my car comes in next week, so I expect that we will be racing soon!

Trey, All we need to do now is to maybe put a berm so the cars can climb up the wall like they do in that video, and I think we got us a track!

If anyone from Randy's hobbies is on here, let us know how the carpet track is coming, because I (and I think some other people) would like to use these pieces on several different tracks.

Also, we can use these either on the carpet track in the back room at M&M, but I think it'd be better suited for the parking lot track they've got out back.

Phil, you guys are welcome to use these as well if you haven't already built something of your own.

So, point is guys, we've got at least 3 places we could use these as of now, and a couple more places on the way. Plus, these could be set up in just about any open, flat area. So, no excuses for us not getting the ball rolling on this one!

If this type of racing starts coming on strong, we'll probably have to build some better stuff. These look decent in the pictures, but up close, you'll see that my woodworking skills are somewhat nill. But this is the best I could come up with for now (and stay under my $100 budget!)


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh yeah, and we'll probably still need to duct tape them down to the carpet or RCP


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Awsome job CV! I really like the idea of using carpet like you did. It vary's up the tracks surface and adds another deminsion other than just X,Y and Z!

Vey well done bro!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I think this is the exact sort of obstacles we need. Props to you CV for putting forth the effort!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thank you CV!!! wayne said the new shop/track wont be done till november.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I resisted the temptation to buy new tires. I was trying to choose froma rubber on-road type tire, or foams. 

I decided to hold off until this weekend to see what happens. The stock tires actually seemed to work pretty well even with the knobbies.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey wat kind of carpet did you use? i may have some wood laying around at my dads house and i might be able to make something if i know what kind of carpet to use.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guff, I've used those stock knobbies on carpet before they hooked up great.....that's what I intend to run........but I've never tried RCP

Nik, it's just cheap outdoor carpet.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

cool. i may not have that but i no i have like a 12' x 4' roll of something.

by the way CV i emailed you


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Guff, I've used those stock knobbies on carpet before they hooked up great.....that's what I intend to run........but I've never tried RCP
> 
> Nik, it's just cheap outdoor carpet.


Like I said the truck was actually stuck pretty well. The setup needed some tweaking maybe, but the tires seem to stick to the RCP pretty well.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ummm,i might have just not been paying too much attention but what does RCP mean?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

RCP is the brand name of the track. It's an intersecting rubber mat, like a big jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ohhhh,thanks GUff. they use that at HIRC don't they?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul, 

RCP's track material is very similar to the rubber/foam stuff that cheap flip-flops are made of......at least that's what it looks/feels like to me.

So, you gonna break down and pick up a little RTR 1/18 off-roader? You know you want to!

Trey, are you setting up the track next Saturday?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I meant this Saturday (16th)


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks good CV. Hopefully my new pinions get here Thursday. Trey usually sets the track up Friday night, so if you can make it then we might get a little track time. He can tell you for sure.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

my m18 should be here this week so at the HARC meeting I will be giving it a shot on the lil on-road track.....if I buy a rc18t,I will be looking for a PLACE TO LIVE FOR A WHILE.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, fri night I'll be setting up. I will also have some obstacles to add to the track also including a wall turn(I hope it works) Nothing as pretty Courtney's but fully functional.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> my m18 should be here this week so at the HARC meeting I will be giving it a shot on the lil on-road track.....if I buy a rc18t,I will be looking for a PLACE TO LIVE FOR A WHILE.


Go for it Paul. If it's only for awhile its worth it! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Go for it Paul. If it's only for awhile its worth it! Ha ha ha ha ha.


Thanks for the encouragement Chris.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> my m18 should be here this week so at the HARC meeting I will be giving it a shot on the lil on-road track.....if I buy a rc18t,I will be looking for a PLACE TO LIVE FOR A WHILE.


Paul, I can find you a place. :smile:

THOUGHT!!!!! OUCH! THAT HURT!

Let's ALL go in together and buy one house that we all can use when in the dog house! That will teach the ladies a lesson not to mess with us and our toys.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Paul, I can find you a place. :smile:
> 
> THOUGHT!!!!! OUCH! THAT HURT!
> 
> Let's ALL go in together and buy one house that we all can use when in the dog house! That will teach the ladies a lesson not to mess with us and our toys.


well biggie,you ARE the 2cool house finder.....get to work.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Trey, I think I'll drop these jumps and stuff off after work on my way home on Friday, but I can't stay. I will come try them out on Saturday after the meeting around noon. Is that Kosher with your plans?

Paul, don't get that pretty M18 dirty just yet! Follow me over to Trey's and run it indoors on the RCP in the nice and cool AC !!! We will be taking the off road stuff on and off of the track so you can run straight on-road.

And with the arsenal of RC stuff you've got, you gonna tell me that the wife won't let you spend $150 on an RTR 1/18 ?


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

You guys are funny. Tempting, but funny. I hope to get my M18 this week so I may need a place to sleep by this weekend. I do have a tent that perhaps someone will allow me to set up in their back yard.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a big back yard,you can put it next to my tent if ya like.....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Trey, I think I'll drop these jumps and stuff off after work on my way home on Friday, but I can't stay. I will come try them out on Saturday after the meeting around noon. Is that Kosher with your plans?
> 
> Paul, don't get that pretty M18 dirty just yet! Follow me over to Trey's and run it indoors on the RCP in the nice and cool AC !!! We will be taking the off road stuff on and off of the track so you can run straight on-road.
> 
> And with the arsenal of RC stuff you've got, you gonna tell me that the wife won't let you spend $150 on an RTR 1/18 ?


what are you trying to say,i only have a MBX5R,MBX5T Prospec,MTX3,RC10GT2,RC10GT,Revo on steroids,IRC Vulcan,RC10T4,RC10B3,Kyosho miniz,a couple of Vintage RC10's and a M18 coming. My work bench is full at the moment. oh yeh,David C. has my elec dragster and funnycar he is trying to sell for me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

just tell her you need to buy a couple of new sets of truggy tires.....that should just about cover it.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just got done with a rolling 5' tall and 9ft wide wall. Lock in place and lay RCP on it. Makes a straight up 180 degree wall turn. Wide lanes coming in and out. For the crazies maybe we can leave the upper barrier off and see who can go mid air 180's!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No problem on stopping by to drop off fri night. We'll test em for ya!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Just got done with a rolling 5' tall and 9ft wide wall. Lock in place and lay RCP on it. Makes a straight up 180 degree wall turn. Wide lanes coming in and out. For the crazies maybe we can leave the upper barrier off and see who can go mid air 180's!


YOU DA MAN! I'm definitely going to needs ti turnbuckles now.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oohhhhh...I see some broken stuff coming this weekend


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

madf1man said:


> Just got done with a rolling 5' tall and 9ft wide wall. Lock in place and lay RCP on it. Makes a straight up 180 degree wall turn. Wide lanes coming in and out. For the crazies maybe we can leave the upper barrier off and see who can go mid air 180's!


OH HELL YEAH! I'm thinkin straight up the wall, to a backflip, land and come down the wall backwards, hit the brakes, make a hard left, a complete 180, and then nail the throttle!.........straight up night rider style beeyotches!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*broke*



Guffinator said:


> Oohhhhh...I see some broken stuff coming this weekend


Yes sir!!! I fully intend to "break" in the vendetta!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Track will go higher, just thru this together real quick. It kept wanting to slide down


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

that looks great.good job man i wish i did not have to work on saterday!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bad-arse trey!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Trey, between that and my obstabcles, I do believe we have a kick-*** little track! ****, now where is my stinking car!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok ok, so I order an M18 and you go and convert everyong to offroad. Fleebdarble.

I know you guys won't give up your on-roads right? Please?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

you can run both on the same track just move the jumps


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Onroad will always be here! Offroad sucks!!!!!!! accept indoors with no dirt to trash out your ride.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

madf1man said:


> Onroad will always be here! Offroad sucks!!!!!!! accept indoors with no dirt to trash out your ride.


 why didn't you just put a kick me sign on your back lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

paul i just got your car


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Paul, I can find you a place. :smile:
> 
> THOUGHT!!!!! OUCH! THAT HURT!
> 
> Let's ALL go in together and buy one house that we all can use when in the dog house! That will teach the ladies a lesson not to mess with us and our toys.


That reminds me Figmax. The check is in the mail from Vanguard and I should have it before the end of the week. Call me when you get time Kigmax!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> paul i just got your car


dayum,already??? holy [email protected]!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Just got done with a rolling 5' tall and 9ft wide wall. Lock in place and lay RCP on it. Makes a straight up 180 degree wall turn. Wide lanes coming in and out. For the crazies maybe we can leave the upper barrier off and see who can go mid air 180's!


Thats easy bro! Its all about compressing then unloading the suspension at the right time while breaking the rear end loose just right, then hitting the throttle, or brake for the turn in the air depending on attitude!

Nuttin to it!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i dont play paul ha ha ha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Track will go higher, just thru this together real quick. It kept wanting to slide down


Servo tape!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Bigphil I figured someone would say something!! Everyone knows how I fell about offroad, dirt(I'm a hardcore mountain biker so thats how I get my fix) on my rc cars. So long as no one brings a banjo to HIRCR it'll be ok!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually I'll be hole sawing holes so the barrier pins can go thru the plywood also. Positive lock, no track flex, permanent thing.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

madf1man said:


> Bigphil I figured someone would say something!! Everyone knows how I fell about offroad, dirt(I'm a hardcore mountain biker so thats how I get my fix) on my rc cars. So long as no one brings a banjo to HIRCR it'll be ok!


dang you mean i've gota take my banjo out of my pit bag lol


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> dang you mean i've gota take my banjo out of my pit bag lol


He's not kidding either.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well Gwen's Vendetta is ready to race


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Never get bored with a banjo!*

Famous words from Steve Martin.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Well Gwen's Vendetta is ready to race


Now that's what I need to match my E-Maxx setup! Got the standard body and a Hummer H2 body setup.

SWEET lookin ride she has! Does that mean she is racing the MT class? LOL!

PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Team HIRCR looking for drivers!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ooohh!!! Ooohhh!!! Pick Me!! Pick Me!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oooh...that Rally car looks fun


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well Mister nik77356(if thats your real name) come on out and run one.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well... actually its Nick Sartor:biggrin: and i will definitely try to be out there this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Ya'll ready*

My package arrived!!! Need to check out the diffs, rebuild the shocks, and install/setup the mamba, and viola!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I see some"bling bling"


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV you gonna be at the hircr race on saturday?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Holy Shiott CV!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya paul thats what i was thinking!!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

so I was nt alone in my thoughts!!!!
Was I supposed to order all those parts with mine?

What am I getting into?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> My package arrived!!! Need to check out the diffs, rebuild the shocks, and install/setup the mamba, and viola!!!!


Um, that's not a "package". I've seen pacakages and that is FAR from a package! That is more like a pack mule full of stuff! Crickey! At least everyone knows where to go for spares, hop ups and more!

Nice layout CV! I think you are officially in the club!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ebay my friends! Paid $300 for all of it, and I'm selling the Futaba ESC, RX, and radio for $100, so I'll have $200 in it.......not bad to start out, huh!

And I will gladly help anyone that breaks any vendetta stuff while we're at the track on Saturday.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice and well thought out haul cv.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what time does the race at hircr start on saturday?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know either......somebody please let us know what time you intend to start. 

I can't be there until around noon anyway.....got a ton of sh$t to do that morning with HARC


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i cant be there until around 2. which sucks because everywhere that races starts earlier than that


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Guess I need to update the web site but as usual I get there at about 9am. Practice till about noon and then the racing starts. Lets say about 12:30. For all the new guys racing is 7 bucks per class. Core transponders are required and cost 15 bucks each. I have them at the track. I may start renting them if enough request come in.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so if i want to race its gonna cost me $23 bucks? id rather rent them.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

so my AMB won't work with your timing system? Will you have enough of yours to go around?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Transponder is a one time per vehicle purchase. Its yours to keep. Just like buyin a transponder for the big tracks accept instead of 90 bucks its 15 bucks. If I rent them I'll think 10 bucks per class will cover it. These transponder are credit card sized semi flexible cards and the data is saved in the card itself permanantly. If renting them I have extra tracking work to do in race set up. AMB will not work. I have plenty for sell at this time. Once I get to a certain level we will go to full time renting them at 10 per class. Right now everyone has the option to purchase and save in the long run.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, I will purchase one from you.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok well i will see if i can buy one


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

any one know the tec rules at hircr cant find them on there site?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Phil, try clicking on the little button on the left hand side of the screen that says "Rules/Info".


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

that says on road rules. there are no off road rules or anything


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

nik77356 said:


> that says on road rules. there are no off road rules or anything


probably because this will be the first weekend of off-road. no set rules yet.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so i can run my mambafied 18t?


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Madman states the the on-roads would have to tone down their esc if they used a Mamba. Not sure on the off road.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont have the castle link to do that


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CV know how to party! 

My offroader is fully Mambafied and 6 cell.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Right now there are no set rules. This weekend is the first race and we are just having fun and experimenting. Basic idea right now is running box stock vehicles although we I'm sure we'll have some running hop ups. After this weekend or running and talking with the majority I'll post some quide lines on the web site. Remember we are running on about 50 inch wide lanes and box stock vehicles are fast fast. Modified starts getting wild. Thats one of the things I like about, low cost with the same high speed thrills. You guys that have never tried this before are in for a treat.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a castle link if anyone wants to use it. Between that and radio settings the idea would be to not have a crazy guy going down the straights at 100mph while everyone else is doing 50mph. Maniacs!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

mmwwahahahahaha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Right now there are no set rules. This weekend is the first race and we are just having fun and experimenting. Basic idea right now is running box stock vehicles although we I'm sure we'll have some running hop ups. After this weekend or running and talking with the majority I'll post some quide lines on the web site. Remember we are running on about 50 inch wide lanes and box stock vehicles are fast fast. Modified starts getting wild. Thats one of the things I like about, low cost with the same high speed thrills. You guys that have never tried this before are in for a treat.


Yea, for at least the first time out i wanted to run full blown modified not only for grins, but as something promotional. Truth is, I would turn faster laps with a stock 380 motor.

Your right! For the guys who have never ran at HIRCR, youll really like this! Youll see!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*rollin'*

That's how I roll !!!



Gary said:


> CV know how to party!
> 
> My offroader is fully Mambafied and 6 cell.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mamba's are fine and I think eventually we will all be running them. They will in fact be to fast for the track at full power. As far as racing them in the future we will hopefully be able to use the honor system, equalize them all and have some good tight racing. What I hope to do with HIRCR is to get racers enjoying the thrill of a close race and without the focus being on how much ya spent to go how fast!! I know we're not all the same and have different ideas. We'll talk after the races this weekend and form up a plan to be posted.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i originally bought my mini to have fun during the week without burning up my engines so i bought the 8000kv to satisfy my need for speed


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

There are lots of options from the castle link to 5 cell packs. But Trey's right, you're gonna find out it's possible to have too much hp. Can't race this weekend, but I plan to be there Friday for track building and TnT.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well i dont have any 5 cell packs but ill be happy to use the castle link if thats what yall want me to do


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

5 cell like a recever pack?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think thats what he means. i could just pull the pack out of my hyper 7.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> 5 cell like a recever pack?


Naw. Were running 2/3A Intellect 1400s. I wouldnt worry too much about whether its 5 cell, 6 cell, or brushless for right now. The track can only handle so much horsepower and unless some of yall are world champs, youll be turning down the throttle with your transmitters.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that's when I was hoping to pick up the cars!!! LOL



cjtamu said:


> There are lots of options from the castle link to 5 cell packs. But Trey's right, you're gonna find out it's possible to have too much hp. Can't race this weekend, but I plan to be there Friday for track building and TnT.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

your probably rite but the torque that well get from the brushless will help


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that's when I was hoping to pick up the cars!!! LOL


Mark, yanno what CJ can do? He can leave the cars with Trey on Friday night and you could pick them up on saturday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> your probably rite but the torque that well get from the brushless will help


Not necesarliy true Nickster! This is different from what you think it is. Racing RC cars isnt about torque and power, It's all about carrying momentum through the turns as smooth as you can. Slow in, fast out! Keeping a tight line and making the course as short as you can. Its not about going fast, its about being quick!

You learn how to run at the MadMans track, everything else is nothing but gravey! This track will train you to be a better driver. Its tight, technical and has spawned 3 MiniZ world champions from right here in "H" town!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i cant wait!!! you guys are going to have to introduce my dad into the world of mini racing as he is fascinated by the fact that they are so small!!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

But, then you would have to put one of the cars together. You read what he poste d when I suggested that once already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO

I don't really want to make 2 trips to H-Town, I probably will have to Pick up the Vandetta Saturday Morning on the Southside.



Gary said:


> Mark, yanno what CJ can do? He can leave the cars with Trey on Friday night and you could pick them up on saturday.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mark, I'll shoot you a PM. Either Friday or Sat will work for me as far as picking the cars up. I just can't spend all day racing Sat b/c I raced last weekend, and next weekend and the one after are booked also, and divorce attorneys are expensive. Ha ha ha ha ha.

PM sent. Give me a holler, 832-659-3514. Should be easy to work out, I don't want you to have to make 2 trips to Sin City.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> But, then you would have to put one of the cars together. You read what he poste d when I suggested that once already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO
> 
> I don't really want to make 2 trips to H-Town, I probably will have to Pick up the Vandetta Saturday Morning on the Southside.


You dont have servos or 1/10th scale batteries yet huh? I think I have a couple of servos in a gas truck I can take out and give ya.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, I have servos and even one spare, and I'm going to give him some old 2400's. All I have but they'll do for starters. All I need to do is install the Rx and speedo you gave him into the Worlds car and he's good to go.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Huh? I dunno?

But it sounds like they may be running good enough for an amatuer, or atleast, thats what I think he said!!!!! LOL


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. You don't want batteries that are too god or a motor that's too fast when you first touch a TC, tha's for sure. At 45 mph you can break stuff in a hurry.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Shooooot man, I can Break Stuff at any speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

OK you sunz-a biotches , I went to Mikes and BOUGHT a Vendetta ST.......I am ready......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I KNEW I COULD CONVINCE YOU!!!!! 

I don't suppose they had a few larger spur gears you could pick and bring to the HARC meeting do they?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I didnt see anything but stock batteries for the vendetta,but i will look more closely tonight when i go there for ya.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Let me know if you need a good lawyer Paul.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> Let me know if you need a good lawyer Paul.


Divorce proceedings will be in no time i can almost garantee that.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> OK you sunz-a biotches , I went to Mikes and BOUGHT a Vendetta ST.......I am ready......


You go boy!

PS you can always live in my garage, I just swept all of the spiders out.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

*grumble grumble*

You know what sucks? When you order a bunch of stuff but it doesn't show up before race day 

Where's my body? Where's my batteries??????


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Guffinator said:


> You go boy!
> 
> PS you can always live in my garage, I just swept all of the spiders out.


SPIDERS....oohhhhh,me no like spiders or snakes


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I wish I could make it this weekend but have a wedding to attend, then vacation and another the next weekend. Go figure.

Got my batteries, body, and stock motor in for the m18. Getting closer. The m18 is in route from Canada. Won't be long!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ve got some batts. 10 new 1400's waiting to be built and or used ones and I'll replace em with the new ones


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Paul can't afford batteries anymore. all his money has to go to furnish his new one room apartment and to pay his attorney.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> OK you sunz-a biotches , I went to Mikes and BOUGHT a Vendetta ST.......I am ready......


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gary said:


>


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heeeeeeeey!!!!!*

I resemble THAT!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Rc18t*

I think I officially give up on the vendetta/mamba combo. I put in a 13T pinion and it made no difference. Even if I do get rid of the cogging, the motor is getting REALLY hot!

I was considering putting the brushed system back in, but I really don't want to deal with the motor maintenance.

Will be picking up a RTR RC18T tomorrow at M&M in the morning and slapping the mamba in.......upgrade a little later.

I know that car works great with the mamba.....I've had it before.

Shoulda never sold my freakin 18T FT to David!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't think the Vendetta is the cause.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I think I officially give up on the vendetta/mamba combo. I put in a 13T pinion and it made no difference. Even if I do get rid of the cogging, the motor is getting REALLY hot!
> 
> I was considering putting the brushed system back in, but I really don't want to deal with the motor maintenance.
> 
> ...


I'll be glad when everything is in and working! BTW the servo was too big. I am going to stop by HIRC tomorrow for a while and drool over all of the other toys running around.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I loved the "Wall Hanger" and the jump right in front of us. Just think, this is Trey's first try at this, and I think he did very well!

I think I need more horsepower tho! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I think I officially give up on the vendetta/mamba combo. I put in a 13T pinion and it made no difference. Even if I do get rid of the cogging, the motor is getting REALLY hot!
> 
> I was considering putting the brushed system back in, but I really don't want to deal with the motor maintenance.
> 
> ...


Im leaning towards going to brushed. Brushless just has some quirks I dont like. I dont mind motor maintenance in fact, I rather enjoy it. Call me old school. lol

Your truck ran pretty good today. You did dang well for not getting any practice, and the shock leaking issue didnt help.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Brushless motors are supposed to be "maintenance free", but so far they've required much more maintenance then plain ol stockers.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's fun ain't it? Got to meet Mark Manley today. He now has 2 up and running Yok TC's, as well as 2 Vendettas, LOL. He'll be out soon I'm sure.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> It's fun ain't it? Got to meet Mark Manley today. He now has 2 up and running Yok TC's, as well as 2 Vendettas, LOL. He'll be out soon I'm sure.


Just got off the phone with him trying to help him out. I think you are correct sir!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I HAD A FREAKIN BLAST!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gary, I had no issues with the BL after I switched to the RC18T, no issues AT ALL now!.

As Gary said, aside from the shock issue, I ended up in second, but I still don't know how!

And let me tell you, that freakin 18R is FUN!!! I wanted to run that car stock!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, I'm thinking about picking up an 18R. Todd Claunch has one also, and Trey has his. They're running a Stock class for them once a month or so at M&M and there are 4 or 5 guys there that have them also. It could happen.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Trey wasn't happy with his for some reason.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Who does the 18R races? Danny?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The stock version of the 18R doesn't have adjustable turnbuckles so you're stuck with the camber and toe settings they give you. I think stock + adjustable turnbuckles would be the way to go. It's a very different car from the x-ray Trey's used to driving. I ran his Motek chassis and the dang thing feels like it has a one-way in it.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't get me wrong. Its a Fun car to drive but it would require a class of its own or maybe with the Xray M18????? I was hoping to have it as an offroad class but it won't handle it. Its an onroad rally car. Maybe small jumps would work.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I know it wouldn't make it over the whoops, but did you try the large jump?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Back when the TC3 first came out I built a rally car. The thing was insanely fast on the off road track, but the jumps would murder it. It was defnitely meant for flat loose surfaces.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd says they raced them offroad at Nats. I'll check into what they're doing, but my guess is they just run the long shocks F&R.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here ya go. Click on the link then watch the Rally Car vid.
http://www.18thscaleracing.com/2007offroadnatsvideos.htm


----------

